# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  yamato magnified

## hwchoy

benny, damn good recommendation for the EF 100mm Macro  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:

----------


## ranmasatome

WAH SEH!! i want!

----------


## baranne

wow...  :Shocked:

----------


## benny

Now you know what you've been missing all these years! Looks like choy will be busy upgrading his photo collection for the next 2 years!!

Amazing details!! Good lighting. Colour seems slightly bias towards yellow.

Cheers,

----------


## vinz

Did you have to drown your camera to take that shot?  :Razz: 

With you guys putting up so many nice photos, the camera makers should be paying us for converting so many people to the photography hobby.  :Razz:

----------


## valice

omg!!! think we can also start another outing/sharing session for juz photography...

muz start saving money for a macro lens liaoz...

----------


## benny

> Did you have to drown your camera to take that shot?


Vinz,

Wanna try? Let's start with a compact camera like G6 if you don't want to jump straight in. But I would recomend a Canon 350D digital SLR since it's just a few hundred dollars more than a good compact camera. Alternatively, wynx's used 10D would also be just as good for a fraction of the price. Think about it.  :Evil:  

Cheers,

----------


## Fei Miao

Deadly Posion man! :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> Vinz,
> 
> Wanna try? Let's start with a compact camera like G6 if you don't want to jump straight in. But I would recomend a Canon 350D digital SLR since it's just a few hundred dollars more than a good compact camera. Alternatively, wynx's used 10D would also be just as good for a fraction of the price. Think about it.  
> 
> Cheers,




evil benny.

----------


## benny

> omg!!! think we can also start another outing/sharing session for juz photography...


If all goes well, there should be an AQ aquatic photography workshop after Chinese New Year. Let's see how that goes.

Cheers,

----------


## juggler

Wow Mr Choy - what camera did you get?
Now your G5 will be put in cold storage?

----------


## valice

> If all goes well, there should be an AQ aquatic photography workshop after Chinese New Year. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> Cheers,


sounds good to me...  :Grin:   :Well done:

----------


## hwchoy

> Wow Mr Choy - what camera did you get?
> Now your G5 will be put in cold storage?


same as you right? used 20d  :Smile:  

g5 goes to my daughter haha.

----------


## vinz

> Vinz,
> 
> Wanna try? Let's start with a compact camera like G6 if you don't want to jump straight in. But I would recomend a Canon 350D digital SLR since it's just a few hundred dollars more than a good compact camera. Alternatively, wynx's used 10D would also be just as good for a fraction of the price. Think about it.  
> 
> Cheers,


I already have a G6.  :Razz:

----------


## benny

> I already have a G6.


May I suggest a used Canon 420EX speedlite and a ST-E2 wireless transmitter, as well as some close up attachments.  :Evil:  

Life will never be the same again.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

> evil benny.


Tsk Tsk Tsk... after that last comment i have to agree 110% with you Choy..lol..i also kena from him liao..now fingers itchy..haha

----------


## Justikanz

> Tsk Tsk Tsk... after that last comment i have to agree 110% with you Choy..lol..i also kena from him liao..now fingers itchy..haha


Sama sama...  :Opps:  Tsk tsk...  :Laughing:  But loving the poison... Haha... Just need to pace myself with the expenditure!

Anyway, nice pics, Choy... Never noticed there is so much gold glittering...  :Smile:

----------


## benny

If Justin gets one set too, I can save time and give both Thomas and Justin personalised coaching on aquatic/macro photography together. 

Very fun one you know? How?  :Angel:  

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Anyway, nice pics, Choy... Never noticed there is so much gold glittering...


because this is flashed. shiny and glittery things look different under flash and ambient light.

----------


## benny

> because this is flashed. shiny and glittery things look different under flash and ambient light.


Pretty! I like shiny bits like that. Isn't flash wonderful?  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

now I'm really tempted to install that split image manual focus viewfinder  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Pretty! I like shiny bits like that.



so you like the crazy horse gers with their clothes on huh?  :Laughing:

----------


## benny

> now I'm really tempted to install that split image manual focus viewfinder


I'm considering too. Old folks like us needs it.  :Laughing:  

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

> If Justin gets one set too, I can save time and give both Thomas and Justin personalised coaching on aquatic/macro photography together. 
> 
> Very fun one you know? How?  
> 
> Cheers,


must also coach me hor  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## juggler

> same as you right? used 20d  
> 
> g5 goes to my daughter haha.


Choy: I don't own any digital SLR yet.  :Sad: 
You bought a new or used one? You're cool.
Mine is only a G1.

----------


## benny

> must also coach me hor


I'm more than happy to hear that you are interested in shooting fish!!

Cheers,

----------


## valice

> If Justin gets one set too, I can save time and give both Thomas and Justin personalised coaching on aquatic/macro photography together. 
> 
> Very fun one you know? How?  
> 
> Cheers,


issit possible to coach pple who is using non-digital SLR too? expensive on the film lar...

----------


## Justikanz

Heh heh... I see an aquatic photography workshop coming up soon!  :Laughing:  I can also bring along my manual focus old fashioned SLR to expand a roll...  :Grin:

----------


## celticfish

when i spent the money buying my compact digital i thot i'd be quite happy with for some years. but after seeing hwchoy's shot... LAU NUAH man! 

benny you're certainly stiring the interest and attentions of many of the AQ folks. 

i seem to feel a tingling on my finger tips....  :Shocked:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy: I don't own any digital SLR yet. 
> You bought a new or used one? You're cool.
> Mine is only a G1.


eh I thought I heard benny said you're getting a 20d?

----------


## Simon

> I'm more than happy to hear that you are interested in shooting fish!!
> 
> Cheers,


but then it will cost me to get equipments for it  :Crying:

----------


## hwchoy

all are welcomed to attend, but if you want to practice, please you must have a digicam or DSLR, preferably Canon (if digicam prefer to have hotshoe).

those without can use our gear to try out.

----------


## wynx

> must also coach me hor


Simon needs coaching? Must be some kind of urban legend. I think Simon just need the passion to shoot fish. And that's all it takes.. Go see his butterflies shot to be convinced bah! :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## wynx

> I already have a G6.


Anyone wants my EOS10D? Quick quick... :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Anyone wants my EOS10D? Quick quick...


wants? FOC Yes Yes !  :Laughing:

----------


## wynx

> wants? FOC Yes Yes !


You wait long long... I need to recoup $$ for my 20D leh... :Crying:

----------


## Simon

> Simon needs coaching? Must be some kind of urban legend. I think Simon just need the passion to shoot fish. And that's all it takes.. Go see his butterflies shot to be convinced bah!


excuse me, butterflies and fishes is not the same  :Mad:

----------


## benny

> excuse me, butterflies and fishes is not the same



You don't say!!! I would never have noticed! Chey!

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

talking about photography lar

----------


## wynx

> excuse me, butterflies and fishes is not the same



I personally think that butterflies are alot tougher...since there is no way to trapping them in a tank to take nice pics of them unlike fishes..u can shoot in an controlled environment...Benny, can explain more than I do.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## wynx

> now I'm really tempted to install that split image manual focus viewfinder



What are you talking about? *Absolutely Clueless*

----------


## hwchoy

> What are you talking about? *Absolutely Clueless*



eh you 20d owner right, you need one too  :Jump for joy:

----------


## baranne

> May I suggest a used Canon 420EX speedlite and a ST-E2 wireless transmitter, as well as some close up attachments.  
> 
> Life will never be the same again.
> 
> Cheers,


Been wanting to get the ST-E2 but MS colour and Cathay Photos both out of stock. Any idea where else I can source?

Yes, evil Benny...  :Laughing:

----------


## baranne

> If Justin gets one set too, I can save time and give both Thomas and Justin personalised coaching on aquatic/macro photography together. 
> 
> Very fun one you know? How?  
> 
> Cheers,


What about me?  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

> If Justin gets one set too, I can save time and give both Thomas and Justin personalised coaching on aquatic/macro photography together. 
> 
> Very fun one you know? How?  
> 
> Cheers,


Once I got the lens and the new CF card, why not?  :Razz:  

Haiz... The free 1GB Card crashed and cannot even be re-formatted!...  :Confused:

----------


## Ebony

> If all goes well, there should be an AQ aquatic photography workshop after Chinese New Year. Let's see how that goes.
> 
> Cheers,


I would be very interested in a workshop Benny!  :Grin:  
Keep us posted on the details!! Will check on wot lenses my better half has for our D70 and then buy more if needed! :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

> Once I got the lens and the new CF card, why not?  
> 
> Haiz... The free 1GB Card crashed and cannot even be re-formatted!...



plenty of people in clubsnap buy/sell waiting for you to buy their lovely lenses. a Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro can be had for around $300. Not sure if it is true macro (1:1) though. but then I strongly recommend the Canon EF 180mm L Macro

----------


## Simon

Sigma 70-300 is 1:2

I dun strongly recommend the canon 180mm  :Razz:

----------


## benny

> I strongly recommend the Canon EF 180mm L Macro


Most would consider that an unusual recommendation, but I would agree that it's certainly a very good one. Especially for butterflies and fishes (and for ranmasatome - various other types of insects).

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

why not benny coach the guys indoor and I take them outdoor for insect macro?  :Razz:

----------


## benny

> why not benny coach the guys indoor and I take them outdoor for insect macro?


 :Exasperated:  

If you take people away from aquatic photography I will shoot you instead!!

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

> why not benny coach the guys indoor and I take them outdoor for insect macro?



I second that !!!Hurray for Simon!

----------


## hwchoy

> why not benny coach the guys indoor and I take them outdoor for insect macro?


you want to take them to explore butts outside?  :Evil:

----------


## Simon

choy, arm yourself with a tele lens and go orchard road, u can get all the butts u want  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

> plenty of people in clubsnap buy/sell waiting for you to buy their lovely lenses. a Sigma 70-300 APO DG Macro can be had for around $300. Not sure if it is true macro (1:1) though. but then I strongly recommend the Canon EF 180mm L Macro


Got meself a Sigma 105mm Macro from Green Baron and a new CF card... This hobby is expensive!...  :Knockout:  My pics better turn up good!  :Opps:

----------


## benny

> Got meself a Sigma 105mm Macro from Green Baron and a new CF card... This hobby is expensive!...  My pics better turn up good!


Thomas,

Your spoilt CF card is probably under warranty. You can just change for a new one.  :Exasperated:  

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

ya, since its a freebie from canon, just pop by and get it changed

----------


## Justikanz

Problem is, CANON says they dun do exchange for freebies... So, they dump me the website (which is useless as it does not state the Sg agent) and ask me to talk to the card maunfacturer myself... It is the Eastgear guy who told me that the agent for the card is at Albert Complex and that I should go there for an exchange. But he does not know the exact address. I am going to hound the Canon people now for the address. I just tot, heck, get a new card first lor.

----------


## benny

> I just tot, heck, get a new card first lor.


Should have asked me for a spare to use in the meantime. I have a few Sandisk Extreme III 2 GB lying around.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

I was downtown mah... And dun wanna keep hounding you and Simon also...  :Opps:   :Razz: 

But, hey, thanks for the offer!  :Smile:  But seems like I am rather suay and busy these few days... I think I better just rest for the next few days... If this goes on, I might have to give up some tanks!  :Opps:

----------


## Simon

Thomas, try the number below

Convergent Systems

65-6337-0177

----------


## Justikanz

> Thomas, try the number below
> 
> Convergent Systems
> 
> 65-6337-0177


Sorry, Simon, Convergent Systems might be the local agent for Lexar?  :Huh?:  Ooo... I better call later... Thanks!... :Jump for joy:

----------


## Simon

rebuthen, why u think i gave u the number  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

Still blur mah... Too many things happening liao...  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> why not benny coach the guys indoor and I take them outdoor for insect macro?


Simon.. when i get the camera..you will have another ka-kee for sure.. :Smile:

----------


## Simon

kekee.. be waiting

----------


## wynx

> Simon.. when i get the camera..you will have another ka-kee for sure..


anyone wants my EOS10D?

----------


## Simon

if FOC, my cabinet wants it  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> anyone wants my EOS10D?


Can no problems!!! if i get hired then i will get it.. now conservation biologist very hard to find job here you know...no money still buy camera ah..

----------


## wynx

> anyone wants my EOS10D?


I do feel that I should sell my cam off to an AQ member who is interested in photography as well..We'll see how it goes lar..

BTW, it s not FOC!

----------


## Simon

offer an instalment plan for AQ members lor  :Razz:

----------


## wynx

I don't mind if there are guarantor for me.. *hint hint* Simon

----------


## Simon

dont need to, photocopy NRIC and give notice that late payment will be accompanied by fish-head hanging on his door ;p

----------


## wynx

> dont need to, photocopy NRIC and give notice that late payment will be accompanied by fish-head hanging on his door ;p


So any takers? As for fish head, I think I will go for the luohan fish head....already look so gross...imagine it been hung outside of one's door...

----------


## Justikanz

> Can no problems!!! if i get hired then i will get it.. now conservation biologist very hard to find job here you know...no money still buy camera ah..


That's the reason I gave it a miss...  :Sad:  I need installments!  :Sad: 

Justin, get a guarantor, quick!  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

not everyone can become the guarantor, must be someone that edwin knows personally  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

Justin, quick, convince Simon!...  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> So any takers? As for fish head, I think I will go for the luohan fish head....already look so gross...imagine it been hung outside of one's door...


Wait for me lah... IF RMBR calls me back to do work for them then i dont even need installment or simon.. i pay you one shot everything.. then go AMK and buy macro lens on the spot.. maybe even a st-e2. They take damn long to reply man..lol

----------


## hwchoy

OK. someone wanted to see the full res version of the shrimp head  :Smile:  here it is at 3504&#215;2336 resolution

http://www.hexazona.com/images/misce...atfish368a.jpg

----------


## cs_sg

OMG :O That's huge! Looks tasty too on the grill!

Now we know you're good with the shrimps, how about....

If you have one of the clown killies, can you please take a nice portrait of that fish too? :P I would like one for my desktop background if you don't mind.  :Smug:

----------


## hwchoy

chyrl, no clown killies but I have various _Aphyosemion_ and _Simpsonichthys_. look here http://www.hexazona.com/images/ichthys1024/

----------


## cs_sg

:O........thats hell lot of killies.

Thanks for sharing.. it will keep me occupied for a long while. :P

BTW, do you have pics of your killie tanks setup?

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, you got the original file for the image of the _Simp. notatus_ male that you took from me? I'd like to have it.  :Smile: 

Especially this shot:



This did justice to the subtle beauty of this species.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy, you got the original file for the image of the _Simp. notatus_ male that you took from me? I'd like to have it. 
> 
> Especially this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> This did justice to the subtle beauty of this species.



the originals are in Canon RAW. You want me to process to JPEG?

----------


## stormhawk

Yup can also. Just send me the originals for the 3 pictures plus the one for the igneus female in JPEG format. Killi-Data requires a good picture for the igneus female. 

If I submit it for you I will ensure that you get proper credit and probably the author might be nice enough to give you a limited time connection to the site, which holds invaluable morphometric and locality data on all known killifish species.  :Grin:

----------

